# Josymir Maltese has puppies :):)



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I just ADORE Josy, and the precious look of her little ones. I just found out, that even though her site states she does not have puppies....She does have males available ( I think there males).

During my research, I contacted Josy, and just fell in love with her. She is WONDEFUL, and offered to help me in anyway. I At the time, she did not have any babies available, and in the meantime Sir Leo needed a home....I actually did buy her puppy kit, which is also WONDERFUL.

Here is Josy's link

http://www.josymirmaltese.com/babies.htm :wub:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

I also spoke with her and thought she was wonderful, and have heard nothing but wonderful things about her. Her available puppy page says she 
has one female and two male puppies. If my building would let me get another, I'd definitely look at hers!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh thank you so much. I didn't click on the link...Available puppy page...

She really is wonderful , such a heartwarming e-mail I rec'd from her and what gorgeous babies she has.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

She'll have two female retirees mid late of 09 too. I hope someone from
here gets them!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Allheart @ Jan 7 2009, 03:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=701045


> I just ADORE Josy, and the precious look of her little ones. I just found out, that even though her site states she does not have puppies....She does have males available ( I think there males).
> 
> During my research, I contacted Josy, and just fell in love with her. She is WONDEFUL, and offered to help me in anyway. I At the time, she did not have any babies available, and in the meantime Sir Leo needed a home....I actually did buy her puppy kit, which is also WONDERFUL.
> 
> ...



ROTFL are you trigger happy today, Christine? LOL


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I have spoken to Josy (she asked to trade website links). She is so friendly and helpful. She offered to help me find the perfect puppy or even trust me with a retiree when that awful day comes and I lose Miss Lady.

I fell in love with Garrettsmom's Winnie right from the start. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I just posted on the other thread. There are three duplicate threads going!

Maybe you should pm Sher and ask her to remove the other two.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Jan 7 2009, 05:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=701063


> QUOTE (Allheart @ Jan 7 2009, 03:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=701045





> I just ADORE Josy, and the precious look of her little ones. I just found out, that even though her site states she does not have puppies....She does have males available ( I think there males).
> 
> During my research, I contacted Josy, and just fell in love with her. She is WONDEFUL, and offered to help me in anyway. I At the time, she did not have any babies available, and in the meantime Sir Leo needed a home....I actually did buy her puppy kit, which is also WONDERFUL.
> 
> ...



ROTFL are you trigger happy today, Christine? LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]


LOL :smrofl: :smrofl: I am soooooooooooooooooo sorry...my machine kept sticking..sooooo I just redid and redid..and redid..oh boy...Would someone PLLLLLEASE come help me get my act together. :smhelp:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jan 7 2009, 05:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=701065


> I just posted on the other thread. There are three duplicate threads going!
> 
> Maybe you should pm Sher and ask her to remove the other two.[/B]



I'm so sorry all.. my machine stuck.. I just pm'd her.

:sorry:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Beautiful babies and she is so close to me


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jan 7 2009, 05:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=701086


> Beautiful babies and she is so close to me [/B]



Lucky duck  :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I fell in love with Garrettsmom's Winnie and Josymir went to the top of my very short breeder list.  

I have spoken with Josy by email (she wanted to trade website links) and she promised she would help me when that horrible day comes and I lose my Lady. She even told me she would trust me with one of her retirees!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jan 7 2009, 03:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=701115


> I fell in love with Garrettsmom's Winnie and Josymir went to the top of my very short breeder list.
> 
> I have spoken with Josy by email (she wanted to trade website links) and she promised she would help me when that horrible day comes and I lose my Lady. She even told me she would trust me with one of her retirees![/B]


That would be great! Maybe you shouldn't wait if one becomes available.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Jan 7 2009, 06:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=701123


> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jan 7 2009, 03:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=701115





> I fell in love with Garrettsmom's Winnie and Josymir went to the top of my very short breeder list.
> 
> I have spoken with Josy by email (she wanted to trade website links) and she promised she would help me when that horrible day comes and I lose my Lady. She even told me she would trust me with one of her retirees![/B]


That would be great! Maybe you shouldn't wait if one becomes available. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Well, you know how you felt with your old Frosty. You waited until he was gone to get your Shoni.

It's just not fair to ask an old girl like Miss Lady to adjust to a younger dog. She is thriving on being the only spoiled girl.


----------



## scooch (Sep 18, 2008)

My little man is a Josymir baby...I drove 8 hours to Josy's home...her and her husband were so warm and welcoming...my fiance and i stayed 4 hours! I love my little man..he is so well adjusted and just beautiful. She does a wonderful job with her puppies. Gosh I wish I could get another one right now! In another year or two I will definatly be contacting her again for another beautiful baby!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (scooch @ Jan 8 2009, 05:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=701729


> My little man is a Josymir baby...I drove 8 hours to Josy's home...her and her husband were so warm and welcoming...my fiance and i stayed 4 hours! I love my little man..he is so well adjusted and just beautiful. She does a wonderful job with her puppies. Gosh I wish I could get another one right now! In another year or two I will definatly be contacting her again for another beautiful baby![/B]



Josy, is an absolute dear. I have been keeping in touch with her, because she just is one wonderful lady.
Josy, had said that due to the economy, this may be her last litter available for awhile. She always wants to make sure that her babies have the best homes to go to, and with the economy and such, she wants to remain cautious, which I think is incredibly responsible of her. True to form.

I sure hope the economy purkes up for everyone.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Allheart @ Jan 8 2009, 05:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=701736


> QUOTE (scooch @ Jan 8 2009, 05:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=701729





> My little man is a Josymir baby...I drove 8 hours to Josy's home...her and her husband were so warm and welcoming...my fiance and i stayed 4 hours! I love my little man..he is so well adjusted and just beautiful. She does a wonderful job with her puppies. Gosh I wish I could get another one right now! In another year or two I will definatly be contacting her again for another beautiful baby![/B]



Josy, is an absolute dear. I have been keeping in touch with her, because she just is one wonderful lady.
Josy, had said that due to the economy, this may be her last litter available for awhile. She always wants to make sure that her babies have the best homes to go to, and with the economy and such, she wants to remain cautious, which I think is incredibly responsible of her. True to form.

I sure hope the economy purkes up for everyone.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Good for Josy! :thmbup: 

That is a perfect example of a reputable breeder.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE (Allheart @ Jan 8 2009, 02:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=701736


> QUOTE (scooch @ Jan 8 2009, 05:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=701729





> My little man is a Josymir baby...I drove 8 hours to Josy's home...her and her husband were so warm and welcoming...my fiance and i stayed 4 hours! I love my little man..he is so well adjusted and just beautiful. She does a wonderful job with her puppies. Gosh I wish I could get another one right now! In another year or two I will definatly be contacting her again for another beautiful baby![/B]



Josy, is an absolute dear. I have been keeping in touch with her, because she just is one wonderful lady.
Josy, had said that due to the economy, this may be her last litter available for awhile. She always wants to make sure that her babies have the best homes to go to, and with the economy and such, she wants to remain cautious, which I think is incredibly responsible of her. True to form.

I sure hope the economy purkes up for everyone.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Sheila (maltangels) is doing the same thing. I had asked her about upcoming litters before I got Pixie as I had planned to wait a while before adding a second pup, and she said pretty much the same. She wasn't planning on breeding much if at all in the next year because of the economy. When I found that out, I decided to take a look at the two babies she had at the time and came home with Pixie. I don't regret it for a second. I really like Sheila and respect her breeding practices and ethics and I knew I wanted to get my second baby from her too. I love hearing about other breeders like this too!


----------



## mostlytina (Jan 3, 2009)

I think I will be getting one of her girl if everything goes well!!! I may be getting either her retiree or the pup. She is helping me evaluating their personalities to see which fits me better. I'd LOVE to hear somebody who has Josy's baby (or retiree). What are the strong/weak points of her dogs? What challenges I might be facing if I get the retiree?

Thanks in advance~~~


----------

